

A Fear of Foreign Investments - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/21/business/worldbusiness/21wealth.html?ei=5124&en=d92692f4fdb3048a&ex=1345435200&adxnnl=1&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
rms
Personally I'm glad that these funds exist. It's much better than the
alternative, foreign owned US dollars being sold. Instead, everyone just ends
up owning a little part of America. $2.5 trillion doesn't seem like that much,
how fast do you think sovereign wealth funds will grow over the next decade or
two?

